# Maumee river



## Mr Burgundy (Nov 19, 2009)

For those of us looking to get out and do some fishing on the maumee, it would be a good idea to give er a try this coming weekend. With warm weather and rain I would expect the fishing to get going within a few days. 

Gl all 
Burgundy


----------



## JSBowman (Nov 17, 2013)

Fished yesterday morning from Buttonwood park. The river was high and fast. I didn't see a single fish landed, and only one in the parking lot as I was getting ready to leave around 12:30.


----------



## jnpcook (Jan 19, 2000)

Fished yesterday from about 8am to 4pm with no hits. My buddy had one on. It was slow for most anglers. We did see some limits by a few fishermen but it seemed as if the fish were all concentrated in one small hole in that general area. The entire line was not catching many at all but in the spot that was about 2 people wide limits were being caught. Guys started to line up on shore waiting for that spot after the person there would leave with their limit. Wading to bluegrass island was possible yesterday. Wading to the island at Fort Meigs was iffy. Saw some people make it over but looks like they probably got water in their waders. We did not attempt to cross. Stopped at Orleans park but did not fish as we watched for a while and didn't see any one hook up with a fish. Also there were only maybe 5 people at the fish cleaners trailer set up at Orleans Park. Seems the bite was off perhaps due to the cold snap. It was a nice day to be out and got to see several deer while walking around on bluegrass island.


----------



## iLiveInTrees (Jun 29, 2010)

jnpcook said:


> Fished yesterday from about 8am to 4pm with no hits. My buddy had one on. It was slow for most anglers. We did see some limits by a few fishermen but it seemed as if the fish were all concentrated in one small hole in that general area. The entire line was not catching many at all but in the spot that was about 2 people wide limits were being caught. Guys started to line up on shore waiting for that spot after the person there would leave with their limit. Wading to bluegrass island was possible yesterday. Wading to the island at Fort Meigs was iffy. Saw some people make it over but looks like they probably got water in their waders. We did not attempt to cross. Stopped at Orleans park but did not fish as we watched for a while and didn't see any one hook up with a fish. Also there were only maybe 5 people at the fish cleaners trailer set up at Orleans Park. Seems the bite was off perhaps due to the cold snap. It was a nice day to be out and got to see several deer while walking around on bluegrass island.



Slayed saturday and sunday......Have to admit we had to work to find a spot where they were staging but once we did it was easy pickens!


----------



## JSBowman (Nov 17, 2013)

I'll be heading back down Wednesday morning after work. Hopefully I'll have another report Wednesday afternoon for you guys.


----------



## Lago (Nov 8, 2015)

It's lookin like rain Wednesday and the winds crankin today. Was slow this past weekend.


----------



## JSBowman (Nov 17, 2013)

Weather channel is saying 20% chance of rain in the morning tomorrow with 10mph ssw winds. I'll be there in the a.m., can't catch um from the couch.


----------



## EMU_Flyer (Aug 23, 2010)

Was there on Good Friday. Murky as hell, high as hell and little to no fish landed.


----------



## Mr Burgundy (Nov 19, 2009)

when the water temp drops its extremely hard to catch fish, they just shut off. I like to fish the slow/slack water when this happens. I will be giving her a go in a week or so. Good luck gents and stay dry


----------



## JSBowman (Nov 17, 2013)

Heading down now, hopefully I'll have some photos and a report in a few hours.


----------



## Mr Burgundy (Nov 19, 2009)

Had a buddy fish it yesterday, said it was a little hard to find active fish but once he did it was game on


----------



## JSBowman (Nov 17, 2013)

8 hours in the river and not a single fish to show for it. Only got one to the net, but it broke my leader before I could get it in.
I fished Orleans, White St, and Buttonwood today. The water was high, fast, and dirty. Maybe 4" of visibility. I did see a few limits caught though. Hopefully I'll make it back down again later this week.


----------



## msujberry (Dec 18, 2006)

Managed to get my limit on Tuesday. Took a while to find them. Crossed over to blue grass island. 1 1/2 oz weight, 5ft leader, pink head, lime green body.


----------

